# NOS Tubes



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Guys , Is there a place in Canada to buy NOS tubes? I checked on The Tube Store's site and it doesnt look like there is much variety for NOS , wondering if there is another in Canada . Curious about the " nos hype " if its worth it or not . Anyone have any comments either way ?


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

http://blog.mackamps.com/blog/_archives/2007/2/18/2747429.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The tubestore has some (with a warranty!) but lack many of the common NOS guitar tubes, for real selection in NOS guitar tubes I think you have to go to the USA dealers, or take your chances on fleabay.

http://www.thetubestore.com/nostreasures.html

What are you looking for?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've had good luck with KCA for NOS 6V6's in the past.

http://www.kcanostubes.com/content/


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Scottone said:


> I've had good luck with KCA for NOS 6V6's in the past.
> 
> http://www.kcanostubes.com/content/


I concur with KCA's assessment.

Also, BOI Audioworks sold me some nice Phillips matched 6L6GC's, nice fat tone....http://www.boiaudioworks.com/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Email this guy. He will send you a list of tubes in stock (pdf)

[email protected]


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

+1 on Mike @ KCA NOS, great service, fast shipping!

I did not believe the NOS hype at first ... until I heard it with my own ears.
NOS stuff is much more reliable, built much better with better materials and better quality control and just sounds better then anything currently available as new production.

I wish I could afford to use NOS stuff exclusively but I can't so I use a mix of NOS and new production stuff ... where ever I do end up using a NOS tube (preamp, power amp or rectifier) it always sounds much better. It's no hype!


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

... just to add. NOS tubes will make a more noticable difference in amps that are more simple in design and do not have much in the way of the signal. The simpler the design, the less it will "mask" the sound of a tube. Just IMHO.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The tubestore has some (with a warranty!) but lack many of the common NOS guitar tubes, for real selection in NOS guitar tubes I think you have to go to the USA dealers, or take your chances on fleabay.
> 
> http://www.thetubestore.com/nostreasures.html
> 
> What are you looking for?



looking for some 12ax7's for a Super Reverb . I think one popular suggestion is a Tesla ECC803S or E83CC ........... 
And maybe some 6L6's


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Kca*

Thanks for all the input guys !

I was thinking about KCA in the US but i thought i remember reading on the TGP that he wasnt a fan of shipping to Canada........ but maybe i'm mistaken .


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

nos tubes can be really good in the right amps, but in a modern amp (say for example a blues deluxe) it is unlikely that you will hear any change at all, aside from output. there is just too much other stuff in the way of the signal chain.


also, there are a lot of guys selling used tubes as nos on ebay and whatnot, so you have to be pretty careful


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys !
> 
> I was thinking about KCA in the US but i thought i remember reading on the TGP that he wasnt a fan of shipping to Canada........ but maybe i'm mistaken .


I buy NOS tubes exclusively from Mike and no probs thus far. Does not seem to mind shipping them to me at all. :wink:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

iggs said:


> I buy NOS tubes exclusively from Mike and no probs thus far. Does not seem to mind shipping them to me at all. :wink:


I second THAT too. Prompt service.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've bought from Mike at KCA.

Bad Experience. One of the $100 power tubes rattled. He kept blaming my amp and would do nothing about it. I had to put a clame through Visa to get my money back.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Jeff... atleast you had the "visa insurance"... thanks for the heads up.

Khing


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've bought from Mike at KCA.
> 
> Bad Experience. One of the $100 power tubes rattled. He kept blaming my amp and would do nothing about it. I had to put a clame through Visa to get my money back.


Sounds like filament rattle, which is the tube's fault.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> Sounds like filament rattle, which is the tube's fault.


Exactly but he wouldn't believe me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

cale0906 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys !
> 
> I was thinking about KCA in the US but i thought i remember reading on the TGP that he wasnt a fan of shipping to Canada........ but maybe i'm mistaken .


No, Mike will ship to Canada, but ther is a $100 minimum before shipping and shipping is about $25 USD, so he's better for larger orders. I've also used the tube depot, for smaller orders, I really liked the way they packed the tubes:

http://www.tubedepot.com/

NOS 12AX7's (or 7025's if you can find them) will probably be worthwhile in a super, the circuit was designed around them, and I have heard several BF 60's supers before and after NOS tube swaps, and preferred the NOS in nearly every case.

Changing V1 will mike the biggest difference IMO. 

For 6L6 the Groove Tubes 6L6 GE (USA) is pretty close to NOS specs if you can't track down a NOS dealer in Canada.

http://www.groovetubes.com/product.cfm?Product_ID=1713

Might be worthwhile trying a matched phase inverter also, the old Fenders seem to really sing with new output tubes and a matched inverter (12AT7 in super).


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Exactly but he wouldn't believe me.


I hate filament rattle. I have had problems with nearly every EL 84 i've used, and the 5Y3 rectifiers seem to be really prone as well. I've put tube rings on my EL 84 amps and that seems to help.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've bought from Mike at KCA.
> 
> Bad Experience. One of the $100 power tubes rattled. He kept blaming my amp and would do nothing about it. I had to put a clame through Visa to get my money back.


That's too bad ... I got a NOS Tesla 12AX7 from him (I think it was around $65 US) that was really noisy and caused a bad hum in the PI slot, he told me to thrash it and sent me another tube. Just took my word for it and did not even ask for the tube to be returned.


----------



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey all, time to revive an old thread. Anyone know of any Canadian dealers for real, quality NOS tubes? Paying USD conversion, duty and shipping sucks! I need a couple of the real deal RCA 12AX7 and a 12AT7 too.
Thanks!!!
J.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just bought a lot of 808 on ebay since dont have a chouce but other wise I buy new match power tubes for my amps. 

Like someone told me a while back. The NOS tubes of today were the rejects of the past !


----------



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

I appreciate that, but there are good dealers out there that find and sell pulls from old equipment. When I’ve A/B tubes in the past, the old RCA and GE tubes just sound so much more clear and alive and juicy to my ears. I like the dealer I have used in the states but it’s just a money thing really. There’s got to be some quality in Canada...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I've found some good deals over the years here >>>>>>>Canuck Audio Mart Canada's Largest Online Hifi, Audio & Home Theater Classifieds


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I've sold quite a few tubes on CAM over the years. The deals depend on what you are looking for. Offhand I don't remember buying any but I have swapped tubes with others.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try here, but make sure you are sitting down when you see the prices. FYI - these are the real deal. Military spec. Both links are the same guy.

mullard tubes : mullardtubes.com
Brimar Tubes : BrimarTubes.com


----------

